# What is the personality type you get on best/worst with?



## Lottie1799 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm curious, what is the personality type that you click with and the one that you cannot get along with?


----------



## Andromeda Galaxy (Apr 9, 2016)

No answers?
Well in my case, I get along better with other ISxJs, because they are more relatable, though I really like ENxPs Ne-dom craziness, but not to the extent of befriending them. As for those I don't get along with, I'd say some ESFJs (who happen to be female somehow. Male ESFJs seem more laid back and... true. I would like to meet a laid back female ESFJ though). Also it is weird but I don't get along with some ENTPs even if I said their craziness is interesting. Some of them drive me mad.


----------



## Too Weird Too Normal (Dec 4, 2015)

Best? INTPs, of course!

because I'm my only friend

Worst? INTPs, of course!

because I hate myself


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

The best : XNFP

The worst: No answer


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Best: INFX
Worst: ESTX


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

I get along with INFJ, ENTP, ENFP, INTJ, ISFP, ISFJ, ESFJ, INTP
I'm ok with ISTJ, ESFP, ESTP, ISTP
No experience with ESTJ, ENFJ, INFP
I don't get along with ENTJ


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Best: INTP, INTJ, INFP, INFJ, ENFJ
Worst: XSXJ esp XSTJ.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

goodthankyou said:


> No experience with ESTJ, ENFJ, INFP


Well, us INFPs are basically dreamier ISFPs so I guess we should get along


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

They have made too many threads on this exact topic but here is another one and ill bite. 

ESFJ-A more devious version of my mindset/We can use munipulation to abuse people why not do it?/Me "But that would be immoral". 
ESFP-Generally dont get along with them, as they are overly emotional and cant use reason, and poor planners, generally impulsive
ENFP-Nice till they try pushing thier values on you/Like revealing my secrets to the world since "Secrets are bad" 
INTP-I like the best, not as preachy as some INTJ get but have the same functions 
INTJ-Are Athiest dicks most of the time(Not to say Athiests are dicks but they are dicks about the fact they are Athiest and they really want you to know it. Athiesm is not religion quit with the conversion already!) 
INFJ-Yes, but sometimes get offended when you are honest 
INFP-All the ones I know are annoying and overly emotional 
ISTJ-Very simalar to INTJ but generally more rigid/Want to speak only about worldly knolledge vs auctual theoretical discussion 
ENFJ-I adore them! They are like ENFP but more orginized 
ENTP-Can sometimes be trolls and porposley use bad debate teqniques just to say "Haha I win!" but generally in my opinion from what I seen auctually very intelligent. 

I basing this on people I met with this type and not nesscarly basing it on people from this forum. I generally like people from this website.


----------



## Kallista (Jun 27, 2016)

Best: SFPs or NFJs
Worst: NTJs or ESTP


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

Best: all the SPs (except for some obnoxious ESTPs I've met), ESFJs, NPs

Worst: NFJs, ISTJs


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

Best:
All thinking types really. I care little for anything beyond intellectual connection.

Good:
xNFx. Their intuitions can be surprising a lot of the times.

Neutral:
ISFx. They're all right. We'll never connect at a satisfying intellectual level but at least they understand the concept of "me time" and knows how to cool off, reflect on self before pressing on in an argument.
ESFP. They're all right. We'll never connect at a satisfying intellectual level but at least they are less likely to force their ideas onto me and will respect that we have differences.

Worst: ESFJ. Nothing in common what so ever. We'll never connect at a satisfying intellectual level. Being extrovert they are unlikely to back off and don't make a habit of self reflecting during an argument. being J they are more likely to try to force their believes onto others. More frustration that its worth especially for an under-developed one.


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

INFP's, ENFP's, and INTP's tend to be some of my favorite people, and I am usually worse with ESFP's.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Best:
XNFJ
XSTP


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

It seems like the few real life friends I have all have different MBTI types, but I noticed that quite a few of my Internet friends are INTPs.

I feel somewhat uncomfortable around ESXPs in general.


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> It seems like the few real life friends I have all have different MBTI types, but I noticed that quite a few of my Internet friends are INTPs.
> 
> I feel somewhat uncomfortable around ESXPs in general.


What do you think is your type?


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

I get along with ENTJs, ENFPs and INFPs. Also the only other INTJ I know I get along with swimmingly.

I get along worst with ESFJs by far, ENFJs, ISTPs and ISFJs.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Coffee_Yum said:


> What do you think is your type?


I think that I am an ISFP, sorry for not posting that.


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> I think that I am an ISFP, sorry for not posting that.


Nothing to be sorry about. I'm just curious. I think you find more INTP on the internet simply because we camp on the internet more than real life lol


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

I do well with ENxPs. The high Ne makes for a good playmate. I also seem to be pretty successful with the ISTPs I've met. Not really any expectation for emotion from either side, and the ones I've dealt with have had a similar sense of humour to my own. We usually end up with similar conclusions, but take different routes to get there, and hearing the train of thought of a person who is like me but with more existence in the real world is interesting.

INFPs are a challenge. I've failed magnificently in friendships with several ESFPs, as well.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

For me, from my experience so far:

Good- INFJ, ENFP, ENFJ, ENTP, INTP (ENFJ with very strong Fe takes a bit more effort at times, I sometimes find myself questioning their decision to live up to people’s expectations when I feel the people in question aren’t good for them)

50/50- INFP (I haven’t met another IRL, at least not that I’ve been aware of), INTJ, ISFP (again haven’t met any so this is what I’d imagine)

Challenging- ISFJ, ESFP, ENTJ, ISTP

Very Challenging- ISTJ, ESFJ, ESTP, ESTJ

Having said this, with Ns it’s easier to connect yet the stakes are also higher. If there’s a conflict it’s more likely to be a conflict over something that’s fundamentally important to both individuals, whether morally or intellectually, which makes it more tense. With S types it’s more of an “you do you, I’ll do my thing and let’s get out of each other’s way”.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I do tend to get on with my own type INFP the best (though it's not always a guarantee), but otherwise I can relate with people through any shared letters.

Generally the people I have felt like a 'kindred spirit' with have been FPs, though that doesn't mean I feel this way with all FPs since I'm not sure how many of any particular type I've met.

I usually find it a lot easier to connect and converse with other Introverts, particularly INs, because they tend toawrds a similar pace, subject matter, and various conversational protocols (granted ITs can sometimes be too prone to debate or lack tact). 

I tend to clash with Js over the importance of timeliness and adhering to systems. J's have a tendency to have more expectations that others are supposed to follow, and have trouble with people who don't fit - I tend not to fit, so.... yeah....

I tend to have a hard time getting a word in edgewise with Es.

It can be hard to feel a close connection with Ts who avoid sharing feelings with others, and I can be rubbed very wrong by anyone who isn't gentle and sensitive towards others. 

Anyone who is competitive tends to be incomprehensible to me. Competition never feels friendly to me, it's ultimately about making yourself feel better than others and making others feel worse than you. I find it deeply troubling.

I really try to avoid anyone who is either confrontational and blunt, or passive aggressive - basically any form of aggressive bothers me grately.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Hexcoder said:


> Worst - IxFP


Had issues with yet another IxFP recently. I swear to god, almost any time I have a problem with someone it's these two types (INFP / ISFP) for some reason...


----------



## Redfork2000 (Oct 23, 2021)

In my personal experience, I get along great with INxP types. Being an INTP, that makes sense to me. With INTPs there's just a lot in common, and while INFPs have Fi instead of Ti, in general my relations with them have been mostly great. My brother is an INFP, so is one of our best friends, they're great, and honestly, sometimes a bit of feeling can really help balance things out.

And despite what you might expect, I actually like xxFJ types quite a bit. My interactions with INFJs and ISFJs have been pretty positive. INTJs are also great, specially when it comes to having intellectually stimulating conversations. ENTPs are one of the extrovert types I get along with the best along, probably because they're very similar to INTPs, so we understand each other quite well.

In contrast, the types I tend to struggle the most getting along with are the ESxP types. It's like talking to someone that speaks a completely different language. In general types with a strong Se tend to be what I struggle most to connect well with. It's possible, but it's usually much harder. Also ESTJs tend to be a struggle, since the ones I've met are usually the type that want to control everything, and are very unhappy if you don't do things the way they think is best. I don't like being boxed in, and in general the ESTJs I've had interactions with tend to make me feel that way.

Here's a list of roughly how well I get along with each personality type, in my opinion. Heavily generalized, of course.


*How Well I Get Along With the 16 Personalities (Generalized)

Great: *INTP, INFP, INFJ

*Good: *ENTP, INTJ, ISFJ, ENFJ

*Neutral: *ESFJ, ENFP, ISTJ, ISTP

*Poor: *ENTJ, ISFP

*Terrible: *ESTP, ESFP, ESTJ

**Disclaimer: *This list is based largely on generalization, so exceptions are bound to happen, since even among the same type there's still lots of room for variety.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ENTJ
xNFJ
Unhealthy XSTJ I do not get along with
I can get along with all types
If you listen to someone you can often find commonality’s


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

As adult, about half my friends have been ISTJs. It's not that I avoid INTJs, I'm just not sure that I've met any. People in my country of my generation tended to be socialists. ISTJs were generally not so it was natural to me to befriend them.
As for the ones, I avoid: ESFJs. I find it very easy to dislike them. My kid sister is one of them. My older sister was ENTP and we had differences of opinion on many issues. My parents were ISTJs and I got along with them.


----------



## ignoregasm (9 mo ago)

Best: ENXPs
Worst: XSTJs


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

_“So if someone is like, "*Hey, let's mow the lawn together*." And you're like, "This person is awful." Maybe not. Maybe they are just an ISTJ or ESTJ trying to make a connection with you. Are you gonna leave them hanging? Get out there and mow that lawn. I realized that a lot of my examples having to do with ST types always go back to lawn mowers for some reason. Why?”_






The question of this thread is too broad for my taste, so I will narrow it down: Which MBTI types can *survive a six-hour ENTP conversation* without getting bored? Exhaustion may occur even before the six hours are up, but that is not the point here.

*ENTP ⇄ ENTP
ENTP ⇄ ENFP

ENTP ⇄ INTP
ENTP ⇄ INFP*

ENTP ⇄ INFJ
ENTP ⇄ INTJ

The INP types win their central position through their combination of independence and originality, their interest in issues no one else is interested in, and their ability to spend a long time on a single topic.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I usually seem to have a very mutual friendship most often with the few ENFJs I have come across. I'm talking age 25+
Their boho chic vibes always draw me in. "You should do yoga, or have you read"  . They are hard not to love. ENFJs I mean.

My daughter is probably the only NFJ I butt heads with frequent. I just assume it is because she is my daughter. My phone was ringing yesterday. It was an ESFJ friend I'd just hung out with last weekend. So I left it go to voicemail. My daughter saw this, and was like why did you leave your phone go to voicemail?

I was like... 'uh because I just saw her last week, if I answer this week she is going to think we hang out every week. And unless someone is my kid, lover, or coworker/client I should not be seeing the same person in the same damn week'

My Daughter: 'Gawd you're such an asshole, this is why I think you are an introvert'

I was like dude, you know she is my neediest friend. I am not her supplement every time she feels the dooms of despair, and her s/o is busy. To give the same person who is not my child or a lover every weekend at my age, no. My daughter said... Yeah it is not bad, I know why. You are just such an asshole. Then she said if she were my friend she'd always wonder if I even like her, because she is excitable and needy like this other friend. I tried to explain to her that she is not actually as needy as this other friend. I think she empathizes with the friend though, due to FJ if I had to guess.

My daughter who knows mbti from college AP courses, as well as talking to me said she does not know how I have so many FJ friends. Because I am such an 'asshole'. Hmm still contemplating that one 

It is a love hate thing, I think.

I am best friends with my sis who is INFJ, aside from when she annoys the fuck outta me telling me to read a self help book, or how she found Jesus or another cult. Or how she is into youtube vids about Narcissism and discussing our mother, which is like ridiculously annoying. My sis will find a subject like Narcissism and stick on it. She explains it to me as if I have not worked in Behavioral Health for a decade, like dude please fucken stop . Now every time we talk she is really stuck on pow wowing it out, saying i should talk about it because I was 'the scapegoat'. Stop fucken calling me that you lil shit. Lol she totally means well. I told her I am going to start watching youtube vids on how to be a construction project manager and come back to her and explain it like I am a all knowledgable zen construction manager. Anyways she is my best friend, even if she drives my up the wall when she does that shit. She is also boho chic.

Not sure what the hell my dealio is with all these boho chic NFJ friends. I think I like their zen, and mindfulness.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Most all are 50/50

really I have no idea.

i really tried to avoid typing ppl ( except family since I’ve been with them my whole life )

it’s so hard to find the one you are, yourself….and to think you can snap judge another person base on looks/things/behaviors they do …i distrust

poker players…you will always type them as a”T”, but this may not be true in the life outside of poker….bc while playing poker (Texas Holden) of course you are a “T” it’s a strategy game, design by bluffers …you hide all your tell signs…but This may not be how they make their decisions outside of poker…I’m a “T” when I play, but not in my everyday life.

its really hard to know what ppl actually are bc you’re not in their head, seeing How they really think….so, I tend to distrust a lot esp when ppl got a ton of INFP friends…hmmmm, really. I haven’t met one that I’m aware of…not part of my main circle of friends. Tho I do believe I know ISFP , but not sure. Just one tho.

my friends almost always type me as INTJ…but I never tested as one…and I’m definitely not (nothing wrong with them, but it’s definitely not me)…
i test a lot as ENFP, INFJ, /////….INTP only when I didn’t really understand the differences…like I thought feelers ( feelings) were touchy freely types or wishy washy types which they can be but that’s not what it means, once I learned that I stopped being tested as an INTP…and once i tested as ENTJ…no way am that.

so, I dont trust typing ppl just Base on things/behaviors you do…tho it is tempting, I try not to do it to others…keyword: try, I make a conscious effort at it, anyways

tho I will make a few judgements on my good friends… if they haven’t done this themselves, like my neighbor has typed/tested herself as ENFP, who I get along very well with.

i still base my judgement on ppl who their actions and words not this.

i use this mostly for myself….like rather how much of this is true….the things I found for myself is true for me….of course I may interpret it a little different from others…that’s why I usually include how I’m interpreting it…like Fi, I interpret as being able to see the “self”, including the “self” of others…like When ppl say, I wish others can see the real me…thats Fi, seeing others/yourself for who they are individually …but unfortunately, a lot of us has this idea picture of ourselves, and when heathy Fi shows us the mirror, we may realize we didn’t really want to know after all, and blame Fi…. ( kill the messager than look at self, they love their masks) ….Sometimes they like what they see. I feel ppl with crappy Fi, yeah, they will hate, or Really crappy morals will hate Fi. But that’s a red flag…like why don’t you want to know yourself completely, and trust in your judgments or makes your own morals you can trust. i don’t trust ppl if they can’t trust their own moral codes.

i get along best with ppl who cares and appreciate life, nature and all living things and ppl, cares about the future, and our future generations…keeping our Home, Mother Earth, as well as we can….and has a lot of passion and compassion for life…esp ppl who love their pets as family, too. With ppl who may be someone I don’t like but you can see them trying to change…I respect that, ppl who can let their egos down and say sorry once in awhile…

I don’t get along with the opposite of what I get along with…hate, dividing, very guarded, thinking you are better than others, always negative ( I’m fine with bringing up negative stuff, but not everything) constant complaining, throw others under a bus to make you seem better, mean ill- hearted, not passionate or have compassions for life…not much personality, no or limited morals ( they don’t have to be like mine) ppl who constantly say they, “dont care”, controling others ( usually this is a person who refuses to take any self responsibility or have limited control in their own life, and in turns bound to control others…take Jan 6th, none are taking responsibility for treason or their leaders, blaming everything they can, but the same ppl want to control women rights, slam/blame the poor for all the problems and so on….but will not take an ounce of accountability for Jan 6th….these ppl I definitely don’t get along with…Bible story, about not throwing the first stone unless you have no sin yourself…( this story was about ppl wanted to stone a woman to death for adultery and Jesus was like No) …not a Christian but I do find it interested that a lot of non Christians makes better Christians than actually Christians….sad ( not all Christians, some are very awesome, y’all need to take back your religion and stop letting these devils ruin what Jesus actually stood for)
oh, I’m civil to them but I don’t like fence sitters…on things that affect the lives of many, community, nation, or world…

nik-pickers are hard to get along with but if they do have others great qualities I can get over this. I mention this always…you know those ppl for example/metaphor …won’t get on the dance floor and dance but sit on the sidelines judging and articulating on how everyone elses’ dances…yeah, that can go under throwing ppl under the bus…these types annoy me to no end…

thsts what I got to say about that…so if you can fit these is in box of a certain type than that is the typeI get along best with and the other list would be the type I don’t

Otherwise, I still will judge you as an individual person.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm INTJ. 

Types I get on with the least - ENFP's ESTJ's. ENFPs because of how sensitive they often are, ESTJ's because they don't often like being challenged on anything. It's like walking on eggshells around these people. 

Ones I like the most - NFJ's because they're often interesting, patient and not as easily triggered as NFP's. 

Basically anyone who can take a joke and doesn't cry if they're challenged or I tell a un-pc joke. 

If you're triggered easily, get back to your safe space because I aint censoring myself for any of you.


----------



## Kitagawa Megumi (Jan 13, 2010)

best: INTP, ENXP, INXJ
okay: INFP, ISTJ, ISTP, ISFP
worst: ESTJ, ESFJ, ISFJ


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I am uncertain of the types of people I've interacted with, so I can only go with confirmed types of people I know...

Good: ENFP
OK: INFP
Complicated? : ESTP
Hit or Miss: INFJ

Other types I have no idea. From real life experiences only.

I don't really have close friends at the moment. A number of acquaintances/average friendships however. None deep enough though.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Disclaimer: I'm not always aware if people's type. And there are some types that I'm not aware of having met.

Best types: INFP and INTP.

Worst type: INTJ. We start out okay, but then they decide I'm too flaky. They become critical and I get offended.

There are some other types (not sure, ESxP?) that are just so different, we don't even have anything to say to each other. We just ignore each other, if we're lucky.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Worst= Unhealthy ~ ENFJ or ISFJ


----------

